# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Niet ongesteld en zeker weten niet zwanger!

## Riianne94

Hallo allemaal!

Ik ben Rianne 18 jaar en ben sinds april gestopt met de pil.
in mei heb ik voor het laatst mn menstruatie gehad.. naja wat je een menstruatie kunt noemen! veel vloei met een beetje bloed.
nu ben ik al 3 maand niet meer ongesteld geweest! eerst dacht ik ag dat komt vast omdat ik ben gestopt met de pil maar na 3 maand maak je je toch echt wel zorgen. ook omdat ik voordat ik aan de pil ging regelmatig ongesteld werd. nu ben ik naar de dokter gegaan om mn urine te testen uitslag: geen infecties en niet zwanger.. naja dat ik niet zwanger was wist ik al want ik was zo bang dat ik wel 6 testen heb gedaan! (ja echt!) heeft iemand anders nog ideeen wat het zou kunnen zijn? na de vakantie heb ik een echo wie weet wat dr uitkomt!

Groetjes!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Rianne,

Soms kan het wel een half jaar tot een jaar duren nadat je gestopt bent met de pil voordat je weer een regelmatig patroon in de menstruatie terugkrijgt.
Bij de een duurt het soms gewoon iets langer dan bij de ander.

Je weet in ieder geval zeker dat je niet zwanger bent, een menstruatie kan ook uitblijven door bijvoorbeeld stress. Probeer je er iets minder zorgen over te maken, sowieso kan het dus een tijdje duren. Waarschijnlijk wordt je binnenkort vanzelf weer ongesteld!

----------

